
Ask HN: Do you find static typing inconvenient? - alexnye
Coming from dynamic languages myself, with runtime metaprogramming, I&#x27;m going to recommend my work experiment with TypeScript.<p>How has static typing restricted your choice of programming patterns?  How have things become more awkward or contrived?
======
sidlls
In the last several years I've programmed mainly in C++ and python. The
differences couldn't be more clear. I find dynamic languages impose a lot of
overhead in terms of tooling and additional test code to account for the
dynamic type system. Often it seems like a poorly spec'd static type system
that is specific to the problem domain is implemented in tests, for one.

The range of programming patters isn't really restricted in any meaningful
way. It may require more up-front effort, but it pays off.

In fact I'm attempting to get my team off of python and onto something else
with static typing. It's the ML space, so likely we'll consider C++ or Scala.
Possibly go for some of the infrastructure code would be a consideration as
well.

